# Check out the cars in my run group for the next track day



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I've got a track day coming up on Monday. I'm in the middle group. Here's the list of cars I'll be running with. The BMW 325xi is mine. Looks like I've got the slowest car there. :eeps: Heck, I never even heard of some of these cars (Spec Racer Ford? Birkin?). Running with the Lotus, Ferrari, and Porsches will be humbling. I'll just keep telling myself "It's all about the driver, it's all about the driver" as they pass me.  Should be a great day. :thumbup: 



Spec Racer Ford
BMW 325xi
Honda S2000
Lotus Elan
Chevy Camaro
Ford Mustang Cobra
BMW M Coupe
Porsche 944T
BMW M Coupe
Chevy Corvette
Porsche 911 C2
Lotus Esprit V8
Birkin Seven S2
Lotus Esprit SE
Mitsubishi VR4
Superperformance Cobra
Ferrari 348TS
Toyota Supra Turbo 
Porsche 911 SC
Lotus Esprit S4


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Birkin Seven is probably a replica of the Lotus 7. There's a few guys around here that autocross with various flavors of them. All of the cars are super fast (in terms of autox, at least). A couple of the drivers are too.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The Birkin IS a Super 7 clone. Very nice cars form the ones I have seen. Can have anything up to and inclding 250 HP in a VERY light car.

A Spec Racer Ford is an SCCA spec class sports racer. The engine is a Ford 1.9L unit. More info at www.sccaententerprises.com I have looked into racing one of these.


----------

